

Unity Will Be Able to Build Games for Microsoft’s HoloLens - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/29/unity-will-be-able-to-build-games-for-microsofts-hololens/

======
Errorcod3
Unity says it’ll support all of HoloLen’s flagship features, including spatial
mapping (allowing you to detect real world objects around you and render
things accordingly), gaze (detecting where you’re looking/focusing), and
gesture/voice recognition.

